# Lacquer paint



## tdoucette67 (Feb 17, 2012)

Has anyone ever used pigmented lacquer paint? I want to paint a desk I made white and I'm not sure if your supposed to use primer first.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

I used lacquer paint in the states for years, wish I could get it here.
Yes, there is high-build primer, (lot of solids) that fills cracks, voids.
This is especially nice for prepping coarse grained woods and joints that weren't glued quite flat.
It's like working with a thin coat of Bondo, you can sand it nice and flat with sanding sponge.
You can get it in white for light colors and grey for darker.
Quick drying time also makes it nice to work with.


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

its the only thing I use if I can help it, but yep primer is always a great idea its really really thin paint!


----------



## tdoucette67 (Feb 17, 2012)

Do I have to use a special primer? And is it something I can get in a spray can?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tdoucette67 said:


> Has anyone ever used pigmented lacquer paint? I want to paint a desk I made white and I'm not sure if your supposed to use primer first.


Opex from Sherwin-Williams works very good. It has good filling properties, and dries very fast. I don't know if it comes in a spray can, but for any sizeable area, spray cans can be a PITA. If you have no compressor, you could use the Preval system. It's a pressurized sprayer that uses your material.









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You don't have to use primer to paint with lacquer however it's easier and would have better results if you did. Pigmented lacquer doesn't sand very good and it takes a lot of elbow grease to seal with it. I prefer Bushwacker lacquer undercoater. My local Sherwin Williams sells it. Another option is to use lacquer sanding sealer. It will take a extra coat of topcoat to cover but it will make a good smooth surface.


----------



## tdoucette67 (Feb 17, 2012)

Steve are you talking about primer or the lacquer itself? I'm assuming a spray gun is the best way to apply it. I'm willing to spend the money on one but have no idea which one to get or where to even buy the paint. I asked sherwin Williams about lacquer paint and they didn't even know what I was talking about.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

tdoucette67 said:


> Steve are you talking about primer or the lacquer itself? I'm assuming a spray gun is the best way to apply it. I'm willing to spend the money on one but have no idea which one to get or where to even buy the paint. I asked sherwin Williams about lacquer paint and they didn't even know what I was talking about.


The Opex production lacquer cabinetman recommended is a good line of lacquer. The paint is manufactured by Gemini Paint Company out of I think Oklahoma City, they just put Sherwin Williams label on it. I've been their Dallas warehouse where they were cutting Gemini labels off the cans and putting Sherwin Williams labels on them. The Bushwacker lacquer undercoater is the best lacquer primer I've ever used. All primers are heavy on solids but most of them don't spray up very smooth. This one sprays very smooth with a lot less sanding between coats. Lacquer paint isn't something most Sherwin Williams stock. Some of them carry the Promar line of clear lacquers but a pigmented production lacquer is something you would have to special order. You may have to talk to the store manager to get some info. The nice thing about ordering paint from them is they are hauling paint themselves and you wouldn't have the hasmat fees you would get ordering paint online. If you do wish to order online, you could purchase just about anything you would need from Mohawk Finishing Products.


----------



## tdoucette67 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks [email protected] cabinetman..I do have a compressor but would you recommend I just buy a spray gun or use that prevale system you mentioned. I located a paint shop that has all the Mohawk brands and they have spray guns that were about $400 for the cheap one. I'm new to finishing and hope to get better so I don't mind spending the money.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

tdoucette67 said:


> Thanks [email protected] cabinetman..I do have a compressor but would you recommend I just buy a spray gun or use that prevale system you mentioned. I located a paint shop that has all the Mohawk brands and they have spray guns that were about $400 for the cheap one. I'm new to finishing and hope to get better so I don't mind spending the money.


For $375.00 less, harbor freight has a sprayer that would work fine. I have 4 of them. It's a model 97855 siphon sprayer. If you were painting cars using automotive finishes I could see buying an expensive gun. I have painted cars with these cheap sprayers and it's more labor intensive than if I had a good gun but spraying wood finishes the cheap guns I think work better. The more expensive guns spray a finer mist and sometimes you are painting something cumbersome like a chair which a coarser wetter mist is better. It's a lot different than spraying a fender on a car.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I spray colors all the time. Look at my albums. 
I use a vinyl sealer and a pre-cat lacquer. 
This is very durable stuff.

Used to use Gemini and my supplier quit carrying it so now I use Valspar.
Both Gemini and Valspar are excellent products. 


Older kitchen tables will attest to lacquer's durability. The new pre-cat lacquers are way ahead of the older nitro-cellulous lacquers. The vinly sealer also makes the surface much more water resistant as moisture will eventually penetrate almost any finish.


----------

